# July 1st MN Night Shooting



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't believe MN actually moved the date earlier. I can't wait for Wednesday. Hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah that is great news, I wish I was back in MN


----------

